# Embedding Google Calendar Appointment Slots



## cardcaboose (Jul 1, 2011)

When I try to embed my Google Calendar with appointment slots scheduler, nothing shows up if the user is not logged into Google before visiting my site. The URL of the page is: http://www.oncallmdsouthbay.com/appt4.htm

The html code for the page is:


```
name
```
The page does not give the user the ability to log in either.


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

This might help:

How do I share my Google Calendar with people who do not have nor want a Gmail account?

http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Calendar/thread?tid=30d9ffa6eef8b486&hl=en


----------



## AshleeD (Apr 16, 2010)

Looking further there seems to be a problem with google calendar this month. Not much you can do but contact google or try another service for now.

http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Calendar/thread?tid=5aafdcdcba6a15c8&hl=en


----------

